# تخمين الكميات الانشائية



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كيفية تخمين الكميات الانشائية للمبتدئين 
ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي


----------



## إسلام علي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و رحم الله والديي و والديك أحياءاً و أمواتاً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ما بعرف بس كده درسنا دكتور بكرى عبد الرحيم السودان رحمه الله
واعتقد ان هناك طريقه بالنسب انك تجمع مكونات الخلطه كنسب وتقسم على الحجم الكلى كاى مساله نسبه وتناسب عادى
وعملت مقارنه لقيتها نفس الشى يعنى لما تحاول تختصر تحصل انك بدل كل مره تعمل الحسابات نفسها افضل النسب العندك
مشكور على المعلومه والسؤال هل هناك طرق اخرى


----------



## Engmk2008 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## newbarcelonar (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ


----------



## newbarcelonar (12 نوفمبر 2008)

والله فكرة رائعة


----------



## newbarcelonar (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## المساعد 1 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*




*


----------



## محمدأبوعمار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي :20:الكريم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك في ولدك ويشفيه


----------



## المهندسالجديد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على مشاركتك...تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني على الردود الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمودة باشا (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الى المزيد من المواضيع.


----------



## str (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمدعباس79 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل غربيه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
رب اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## اياد العبودي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا مولاي...............


----------



## إنشائي طموح (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هتوف (26 يناير 2009)

صارت زحمة مولاي العزيز اخوك ياسر الياسري


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (26 يناير 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا عمنا الكبير


----------



## enaba (4 مارس 2009)

نريد ترجمة هذة اللغة الى اللغة المصرية العامية حتى نفهم


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور أخي عالملومات وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م توني (6 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر تسلم


----------



## ahmd hussien (12 مارس 2009)

اللهم اغفر لنا وله وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني على مروركم


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس ، اللهم أغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الجهد


----------



## hassanaki (1 يونيو 2009)

نعجز عن ايجاد كلمات الشكر التي تستحقها


----------



## مكزون (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ


----------



## newbarcelonar (1 يونيو 2009)

تسلم استاذ مؤيد مشاركه حلوة عشت والله وتحياتنا للغالين


----------



## م.طاهر (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه للسيد وشكرا على المجهود الطيب
محمد العيساوي


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 يونيو 2009)

اللهم ارحم ابائنا و امهاتنا احيائنا او اموات ... جزيل الشكر الك اخوية العزيز الاستاذ الموسوي


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي الفاضل ... وفقك الله


----------



## Rovers (3 يوليو 2009)

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و ان يغفر لك و لوالدك ماتقدم من لاذنب
أخي العزبز أرى أن من الأفضل أن يتم حساب كمية حديد التسليح بالمساحة لا الوزن و هذا ما توصي به المدونات الخاصة بأعمال الخرسانة حيث يتم حساب as فأن لكل قطر وزنه 
أما فيم يخص البناء بالطابوق فأن لكل بلد الأبعاد الخاصة بالطابوق المنتج فمثلاً في العراق تكون أبعاد الطابوق الجمهوري (7.5*11*24) سم و بذلك يكون عدد الطابوق للمتر المكعب الواحد 422 طابوقة 
و جزاك الله ووالدك خيراً


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ... رحم الله والديك وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (3 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (4 أغسطس 2009)

rovers قال:


> نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و ان يغفر لك و لوالدك ماتقدم من لاذنب
> أخي العزبز أرى أن من الأفضل أن يتم حساب كمية حديد التسليح بالمساحة لا الوزن و هذا ما توصي به المدونات الخاصة بأعمال الخرسانة حيث يتم حساب as فأن لكل قطر وزنه
> أما فيم يخص البناء بالطابوق فأن لكل بلد الأبعاد الخاصة بالطابوق المنتج فمثلاً في العراق تكون أبعاد الطابوق الجمهوري (7.5*11*24) سم و بذلك يكون عدد الطابوق للمتر المكعب الواحد 422 طابوقة
> و جزاك الله ووالدك خيراً


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

نعم اخي الكريم اتفق معك تماما حول حساب حديد التسليح بحسب المساحة التي نحصل عليها 
من التصميم اليدوي او البرامج الانشائية واما القيم المذكورة هي لاعطاء قيمة تخمينية فقط


اما بالنسبة لابعاد الطابوق فقمت بزيادة العدد الى 450 بسبب الضائعات في عدد الطابوق 
والتالف فية

وشكرا لك وللجميع على مروركم وكلماتكم الطيبة وفقكم الله جميعا لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## al_atheer16 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك كثير الشكر وأتمنى من الله العزيز القدير أن يكتب هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## هلوتس (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (23 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت


----------



## omer_d (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله بك


----------



## omer_d (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك ياوردة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير و رحم الله والديي و والديك أحياءاً و أمواتاً*​


----------



## fady-z (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز


----------



## تامر شهير (3 مايو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ما بعرف بس كده درسنا دكتور بكرى عبد الرحيم السودان رحمه الله
> واعتقد ان هناك طريقه بالنسب انك تجمع مكونات الخلطه كنسب وتقسم على الحجم الكلى كاى مساله نسبه وتناسب عادى
> وعملت مقارنه لقيتها نفس الشى يعنى لما تحاول تختصر تحصل انك بدل كل مره تعمل الحسابات نفسها افضل النسب العندك
> مشكور على المعلومه والسؤال هل هناك طرق اخرى




ممكن توضح اكتر ... وجزاك الله خيرا .. انت والمهندس مؤيد


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا جماعه اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## م.ابوالحسن عصام (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خبر ورزقك الجنة انت ووالديك


----------



## م/محمد حكور (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله لك فى والديك


----------



## civil devel (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## myada1 (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wstwd100 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الكلمات لا تكفي للتعبير عن شعوري. هذا منتدى رائع
.*جزاك الله كل خير و رحم الله والديي و والديك أحياءاً و أمواتاً*​


----------



## زيليا (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (7 يونيو 2011)

وصلت الفكرة 
شكرا


----------



## beginner engineer (7 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## Firas Mahdi (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## gota2025 (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## م-أسلوب خاص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا طيب والله يعطيكـ العافية


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاصم الطحان (10 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## engawyyy (11 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## fidaa (22 مارس 2013)

مرحبا يعطيك العافيه
عندي سؤال
انا عم بعمل خلطه خرسانه لغرض دراسه قوه تحملها في كل مره بضيف ماده معينه او بغير النسبه
وبدي اعمل 9 بلوك قياس 15*15*15 سم وهذا يعني انه حجم ال9 بلوك 30سم3 
اريد معرفه نسبة الاسمنت والركام(حصى+رمل) والماء في 30سم3 ؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eman_514 (19 أغسطس 2014)

thank you


----------

